# Maple and ebony box



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I made this box today. I've been really busy lately and haven't had any time to turn but I took an hour out this evening and turned this. It has a screw thread lid and is about 3 1/2" tall.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

AN HOUR  heck it takes me an hr ta get the dang thing round :sad: Oh I almost forgot,beautifull piece :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

John,
Very nice looking piece. I like the shape and the wood contrast. Could you post a couple of pics showing the lid off and the threaded portion? thanks,
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice!!! I second what Mike says. Nice contrast and shape and we would like more pictures. Fantastic work.
Ken


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

I third Mike's request. Nice work John.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is a shot of the inside. I used the BAxter threader that I got from www.bestwoodtools.com It is a sweet very precise machine. My goal for today is to build a threader using only the bandsaw and lathe. I built one using the table saw, drill press and metal lathe which of course the average turner doesn't have. I've set a goal of building one using just the bandsaw and lathe. I think I can do it. It is a follow up article for Woodturning Design to complement the one I just sent him on building hand chasing tools.
I also changed the top this morning by adding an ebony insert created with the chatter tool.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice John,
Thanks for the extra pics. I like the addition to the top. Very classy little piece. It would make a nice gift for that special woman.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Yea, too bad she's married. She's about the nicest lady I've met. The other waitress's and cook are a lot of fun so I'm building pieces for them as well.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

John, the form of this one is very unique! I really like it alot. (That means I'm gonna have to try and copy it.) (Hope you don't mind.):laughing:

Really nice and nice combo of woods too.

John


----------



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

John, that is a nice box. I like the wood and the form. I am looking forward to seeing your bandsaw threader. I would like to try a box with a threaded top.
Thanks for posting this.
Eugene


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Beautiful box, Great job..Jeff


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Eugene I had to give up on the homemade threader. Without using the metal lathe I simply could not get everything accurate enough. I could only get the runout to .040". Since I was cutting thread that was only .060" it just wouldnn't work. Using the metal lathe to true up the spindle I could get it within .015" which is tolerable on a thread that size but then how many people have access to a metal lathe. If you did you cold use it for all of the parts and get it accurate.


----------



## woodcutter1 (Jul 27, 2009)

You know I don't know what they call the stuff you cover the wood after you finish. What do you call it?

Anyway nice work though!:thumbsup:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Not sure what your asking. I don't put anything on the wood after finishing. Occasionally I will wax a piece or I use the Beal buffing system and the final buff is a Carnauba wax.


----------

